# Timbren Install on 2001 Jeep Wrangler and Snow Dogg MD78



## plow_dude (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello Fellow Jeepers and Plowers,

I'm writing to share some info for those who may be interested in the Timbren solution to help supplement the Jeep Wrangler (TJ) front suspension for use with a snow plow. The Timbren is basically a replacement for bump stop that acts as a spring to provide lift support and damping for the front springs. The install is straightforward and I only needed to disconnect the lower sway bar links and lower shock mounts to get the springs out. There was no need to disconnect any other components. The install took about 3.5 hours, which included short breaks and some other distractions. I'm sure I could do it in two hours or less now that I'm familiar with things. For the install, I did use a spring compressor for the driver side spring, but I connected the compressor to the outside of the spring and only compressed it about 1 inch to clear the longer Timbren on the bump stop mount. I'm sure if I would have had the help of another person to help push down on the axle and install the spring, I wouldn't have needed the spring compressor. Sorry, I didn't take pics…

Ride quality -yes, it's a little stiffer, but not as bad as stated in many posts I have seen about this. Seriously, It's not that much stiffer than stock, at least to me. I have driven in ¾ ton and 1 ton trucks with stiff suspensions. The Jeep ride really isn't that bad, even with the short wheelbase. The Jeep gained 1 inch of lift in the front with the plow off, and the Snow Dogg MD78 plow only drops the front end about a ½ inch when raised (as measured straight up from the wheel center to the fender flare).

I've concluded that the internet hype about teeth jarring ride quality and unbearable front end stiffness is *HIGHLY OVER-EXAGGERATED*. The amount of inaccurate information on the web is mind boggling…

I will remove the plow mount and timbrens next spring when I return the vehicle to a "trail ready" configuration( stock suspension and 30 x 9.50's). The only downside to the timbrens is their cost (approximately $196.00 shipped from Crysteel Truck Equipment), but I'm quite happy with their performance and projected no-maintenance solution. Again, I must say that the ride quality with and without the plow is fine and that the Timbren is a great product.

Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

I am glad you are happy with your solution - another option is to go with the airlift bags. If you install them properly, you can "tune" the bumpstop so that the airbag isnt even being used when the plow isnt in the air.... They cost about $80 for the pair, and install in a similar fashion, just remove the sway bar links, bottoms of the shocks, drop the axle down so you can drill the spring perch for the airline.....

I know many here also like air shocks. I personally like the idea of not affecting the normal ride of the jeep when unloaded, and then "supporting" the suspension once the plow is installed and lifted.

This pic was my old setup "pretuned" - you just use some galvanized pipe to extend the bumpstop down to be about 1 inch off the bag. I am glad you like the timbrens - I just think they are kinda pricey.


----------



## plow_dude (Sep 29, 2009)

Cool..thanks for the pics and sharing your thoughts. I seriously considered air shocks and then air bags. I settled on the timbrens because I like the idea of no fab work, no maintenance or potential air leaks. Thats not to say that the timbrens can't fail or somehow have issues. The timbrens are very pricey and actually are overpriced, but they work well.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

*"I've concluded that the internet hype about teeth jarring ride quality
and unbearable front end stiffness is HIGHLY OVER-EXAGGERATED.
The amount of inaccurate information on the web is mind boggling…"*

Not entirely true but I'm glad they are working out for you.
Had them in my TJ for two seasons and was not happy. I would like to note that
the harsh ride is not too apparent on a nice road but get into some busted up roads,
gravel roads with ruts, or the lumps of ice and ruts our roads tend to have in the
winter and your teeth are quickly rattling in your head. I tossed them (few yrs ago)
and went with the front air bags which have worked out much better for me. 
Recently dug the Timbrens out and sold them cheap to another plowsite member. 
Happy plowing up there in Michigan.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Luppy;898909 said:


> *"I've concluded that the internet hype about teeth jarring ride quality
> and unbearable front end stiffness is HIGHLY OVER-EXAGGERATED.
> The amount of inaccurate information on the web is mind boggling…"*
> 
> ...


Thanks, if we ever get any snow! :realmad: I bought the Timbrens from Luppy, I put them in myself, a real easy install, minus the rusty bolts on my Jeep. Yes, they do stiffen up the ride a bit and it is a bit noticable. It isn't as bad as everyone makes it sound. I honestly don't think it is any worse than some of the 3/4 tons or 1 ton plow trucks i've driven.


----------

